# Welcome to the Lazy Creek Ranch



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Last night when I was riding I wondered if anyone would be interested in sharing some pictures and explaining their horse facility lay outs. Here is a few pictures of mine and if you see anything you'd like better description or more pictures of I'd be happy to explain. Here is driving in from the road. Please keep in mind that we are basically a cow/calf operation and have a couple of horses. We had more horses and cattle at one time but, have down sourced. Our house sets 500' off the road and the barn is another 150' behind the house.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

At the front of the barn is the wash rack on the left with a frost free hydrant next to it for filling cattle and horse tanks as well and hitching post on the right. The cattle load out and working pens are on the left (west) side of the barn. The barn is 48' X60' with two stalls in each corner on the left. One is 13'x15' and the other is 13'x17'. The tack room is on the right front corner.[[][/[] I'll post more in the morning.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a nice looking set up you have.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Really nice property!!! That long driveway with all the green grass is beautiful!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Gorgeous place!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Well — I am envious - your farm (or do you live where that is called a ranch?) is drop dead gorgeous:bowwdown::bowwdown:

My farm is much more simple, lollol. My Barn is only 24 x 40. I wanted a 36 x 40 but DH’s workshop took precedence. He is a bloody genius ace mechanic and not too shabby at things electrical either. In order to keep this place running and the equipment running, he much deserved his 36 x 50 workshop, lol

This is my retirement Nirvana

My wash area is on either side of the barn or under the overhang, lol. The overhang was one of my smarter investments. That and the gutters and downspouts which I recommend anyone to spend their money on both and sacrifice fancy wood stalls if need be









The little house beyond the workshop was part of the original farm, which was ~55 acres. There is only one acre with that house now. We have 24.75 acres and the balance divided between two other farmettes. 

I love the Woodpecker couple. They are the only birds the Grackles and Cowbirds are afraid of, LoL








Part of the farm. The house is barely visible on the right. My dogs and the neighbor’s little rescue are “checking fences” and other stuff, lol


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

For my horse working pen I use my farthest cattle catch pen. It is 55'x120' and the north end I set up my cattle panels for the round pen, then take them down when not needing it and they store on the sides. The pen has a 4' entrance gate next to the tractor shed on the right. [[][/[]


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I am so envious of people who actually have barns!! I have none of those amenities - beautiful fields you have @walkinthewalk. Your horses must just love roaming those fields!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

This pasture is adjacent to the pens and is where I do most of my training. I like to have plenty of room to work the horse and the creek is just beyond the tree line to practice creek crossing (here we call it crick) and banks to add some flavor. There are more fields west and north so, we have lots of room to ride. There is a pond and several trees to work around and build confidence in your horse. Every couple days the cattle come up and then I'll use my horse moving them around and in and out of the catch pen.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

cbar said:


> I am so envious of people who actually have barns!! I have none of those amenities - beautiful fields you have @*walkinthewalk*. Your horses must just love roaming those fields!


 I've you can never have too many out building. You can fill them up faster than you can build them.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

The horse pasture makes a "C" shape around the horse and is almost 8 acres and the horse don't beat it down to bad. They have plenty of room to exercise 24/7. Let's them be horses and chase each other.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@ksbowman did you build the place yourself, or was it like that when you moved in? I was wondering what your stocks were made of, and how much it cost to get made.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

ACinATX said:


> @*ksbowman* did you build the place yourself, or was it like that when you moved in? I was wondering what your stocks were made of, and how much it cost to get made.


 Yes, I built everything except the rough in on the original house. When I bought it 31 years ago it was a Milo (feed) field. About 8 years ago my wife wanted a bigger kitchen and we got bids and for what we wanted to do the contractors wanted more than we spent building original house. So I told the wife since I was retired I'd just do it. I blew out the west end of the house and added Glulam beams to support the 2nd floor load bearing walls. Now the kitchen is huge but, the funny thing is I do most of the cooking. She worked out all kitchen and walk-in pantry layout and did a super job.
The wash rack and hitching post are both built out of 4"x4"x1/4" square tubing set in concrete 3 foot deep. If you need any dimensions or a sketch I'd be happy to give you one, if you were closer I'd weld it up for you. All the pen material was left overs from jobs( including the 6"x6" highway mesh that is the fence wire panels) I did as an ironworker. The trusses in the barn were damaged in a thunder storm when I was building the horse and dog tracks in KC. The tractor building/ loafing shed was a building I took down at the Ford motor co. in KC. The only thing on the barn I had to buy was the sheeting and the CCA wood. Same way with my stalls and tack room all leftover wood and metal off jobs (picture to come). I'll also show my garage and AG shop that I built also.
God has smiled on us and gave me the ability do most things on my own and had a lot of giveaway material. When I was a young man I started college to be an architect so I have drawn and design all that I've built. I fell in love with a beautiful woman so I quit school and married her. I'm blessed! 
Thank in advance for all the wonderful comments!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

ksbowman said:


> God has smiled on us and gave me the ability do most things on my own and had a lot of giveaway material. When I was a young man I started college to be an architect so I have drawn and design all that I've built. I fell in love with a beautiful woman so I quit school and married her.
> 
> I'm blessed!
> !


Yes you sure are:thumbsup::bowwdown::thumbsup:


----------

